# Why does everyone have clownfish ?



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have noticed a great number of people have clownfish in their tanks. Why?

Also the prices for the designer ones seem to be incredibly high. Are the designer ones just as hardy?

I'm starting to think about stock for my nano tank and would really like something other than clowns.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably because they're iconic marine ornamental fish. They're easy to keep and fairly hardy, have low space requirements, and are generally well-behaved tank inhabitants. 

The designer ones are just that - "designer". If it floats your boat, hey, why not. But if you don't see why they're so great, then stick to the natural patterns. Myself, I prefer the normal patterned clownfish instead of the Holstein cow clowns that are so ubiquitous now.

They're pretty entertaining to watch though. Especially if you have them hosting something like a carpet or bubble tip anemone. 

To each their own though - don't feel the need to get clowns just bcause everybody else does


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Because they are hardy, colourful and typically easy to keep. Certain bigger species can get aggressive when they are big. They swim funny & eats anything 

All designers are tank raised so more hardy than wild ones except certain selective ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Like you I am setting up a smaller tank (18g) and I am going with Clown's. 

I can't speak to why others are attracted to them but as a beginner I like them for a variety of reasons. For one, the fact that they are bred in captivity is important for me as is the fact that they have personality. They are colourful, hardy, and comparatively easy to raise. Plus, the fact that they can bond with an anemone is an interesting future possibility. Since they are well established in the trade we can have confidence in our ability to maintain them and that the required food is easy to access at the LFS. Finally, for some people who have larger tanks, the fact that they can handle themselves around larger fish is also a positive. 


However, from reading what some people say online, I do think there might be some popular misconceptions out there and there may be better fish for smaller tanks. I think they are more cantankerous then people realize and while watching them with an anemone is interesting, watching them harass one to death is not. Plus, I have been told they are a "dirty" fish - but how dirty they are compared to other fish I really can't say.

Just my two cents.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I spent 2 months doing a dive master, and another 2 months volunteering in North Sulawesi, a place famous for pygmy seahorses, blue ringed octopi, flamboyant cuttlefish and killer clownfish. I would be attacked from 10' away from their anemones (and nests), they would pull my hair and bite. You could not pay me to keep them as pets - i'd rather have a shark! 
Though many people on the forum keep them, they would also tell you that when they go to do tank maintenance, they invariably get attacked - not by their big tang, but little, adorable clownfish.
If you're looking for small, colourful, charismatic fish, there is no shortage!
Jawfish, assessors, gobies, blennies, some wrasses, blue line pipes, dartfish, redspot cardinals, and i'm sure there are plenty more that don't come to mind.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I was under the impression that clowns are related to damsels and they are known as pests and aggressive.

I always liked the goby/ shrimp combo but people have also expressed issues with them. Like never out or the noise of the pistol shrimp at night.

I would love a angel but with a 20 there isn't enough room.

I've also heard gobies and blennies just don't mix so it's either one or the other.

The fun begins.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

teemee said:


> I spent 2 months doing a dive master, and another 2 months volunteering in North Sulawesi, a place famous for pygmy seahorses, blue ringed octopi, flamboyant cuttlefish and killer clownfish. I would be attacked from 10' away from their anemones (and nests), they would pull my hair and bite. You could not pay me to keep them as pets - i'd rather have a shark!
> Though many people on the forum keep them, they would also tell you that when they go to do tank maintenance, they invariably get attacked - not by their big tang, but little, adorable clownfish.
> If you're looking for small, colourful, charismatic fish, there is no shortage!
> Jawfish, assessors, gobies, blennies, some wrasses, blue line pipes, dartfish, redspot cardinals, and i'm sure there are plenty more that don't come to mind.


i get bit daily from my clowns


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

my clown is a demon i swear! she has at least one confirmed fish kill to her name and several attacks on me. but yet i have another clown who is a model citizen. depends on the species and the personality of said fish!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

teemee said:


> I spent 2 months doing a dive master, and another 2 months volunteering in North Sulawesi, a place famous for pygmy seahorses, *blue ringed octopi*, flamboyant cuttlefish and killer clownfish. I would be attacked from 10' away from their anemones (and nests), they would pull my hair and bite. You could not pay me to keep them as pets - i'd rather have a shark!
> Though many people on the forum keep them, they would also tell you that when they go to do tank maintenance, they invariably get attacked - not by their big tang, but little, adorable clownfish.
> If you're looking for small, colourful, charismatic fish, there is no shortage!
> Jawfish, assessors, gobies, blennies, some wrasses, blue line pipes, dartfish, redspot cardinals, and i'm sure there are plenty more that don't come to mind.


  I would love to see one in person ever since watching a documentary called "Ring Of Fire". Apparently I missed an opportunity recently to see one locally that came in as a hitchhiker : &#55357;&#56860;

Oh, I had clowns because my daughter wanted Nemo. They died after a bout of ICH in my DT a couple of years ago, since then I refuse to get any more.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Because Finding Nemo


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

teemee said:


> I spent 2 months doing a dive master, and another 2 months volunteering in North Sulawesi, a place famous for pygmy seahorses, blue ringed octopi, flamboyant cuttlefish and killer clownfish. I would be attacked from 10' away from their anemones (and nests), t


How much would such a volunteering experience cost ? (you can tell me in private too if it is too private) I think I have to do one of this experience once in my life.


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

twobytwo said:


> Because Finding Nemo


Well said I want dory but tank is to small


----------



## Elder1945 (Apr 18, 2009)

I find i like looking at symbiotic relationships in my tank. The anemone and clown fish is one of the most well known symbiotic relationships out there. 

I can only think of the goby and pistol shrimp as one that matches it.

It help to now that there are hundreds of different color variations you can get and in general they are super easy to care for and can fit in a smaller tank.

I have 2 pairs of clowns one mated pair of Snow Onyx and a paired set of pure black midnight's. My tank is large a enough for them to both have there own anemone. This is still one of my favorite things in my tank.


----------

